# Hi



## 5teady (16 Aug 2008)

Hello,

I am new to this forum and thought i would introduce myself, my name is Wayne and im 29 from the UK.

I been in to tropical fish keeping for around 15 years.

My other hobbies are, guitars, snooker, boxing, football.

I was recomended to this site from a friend off TFF - LondonDragon

I look forward to contributing to this forum.

BYe for now, off to take a look around


----------



## nickyc (16 Aug 2008)

Hi Wayne & welcome!


----------



## Steve Smith (16 Aug 2008)

Welcome aboard mate


----------



## tko187 (16 Aug 2008)

Welcome, you will have a good time on here! Friendly bunch


----------



## planter (16 Aug 2008)

Hi Wayne


----------



## Wayney (16 Aug 2008)

Hi and welcome Wayne   

Regards Wayne,


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Aug 2008)

Nice to see you here Wayne, welcome aboard


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Aug 2008)

yo


----------



## Superman (16 Aug 2008)

Welcome, we're a friendly bunch here.


----------



## jay (16 Aug 2008)

*tips hat*

howdy.


----------



## PM (17 Aug 2008)

Safe


----------



## TDI-line (17 Aug 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Aug 2008)

Hi Wayne, that reminds me, i forgot about those snails!


----------

